# where are they now take two



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you all for your responsse to my previous thread, i am still short of a few ships I would like info on, I can rely on the members of this site to come up trumps again!

Atholl Duke (atholl Line?) I am not sure if these details are correct, I can't find anything on the web re this ship.
Paraguay, I have found a photo, I think it is Royal Mail Lines but I would like the spec/details of the ship.
Royal Scotsman, again found a photo but no details. Was on the go late 50's ?

Finally, I found details on the clyde ferry MAID OF ***BRAE and photo. But apparently she is still on the go in greece, can anybody point me in the right direction for a photo of her now or in her new colours.

I look forward to your replies!!


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Where are they now*

Banni,

If you go to the following site, the history of the Maid of ***brae is all there up to the present day. There is a photo taken in 2005, but not a good one I am afraid.

http://www.shipsofcalmac.co.uk/h_maid_o_***brae.asp

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi:
Burns & Laird, a member of the Coast Lines group, 'Royal Scotsman' was a twin screw motor vessel built in 1936 by Harland & Wolff for the Glasgow Belfast service.
She measured 3,280GT, 330' x 48', was good for a service speed of 18 knots and berthed 225 saloon and 110 steerage passengers when built.
She and her sister, the 'Royal Ulsterman', were employed as troopers during the War.
The 'Royal Scotsman' made her last crossing in September 1967 and was sold to Hubbard Exploration Ltd. 
Scrapped in 1984.
Pictures of the ship:
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/HandWStandards3-BandL.html#anchor76558

Some further adventures after her sale:
http://www.xenu.net/archive/FBI/fbi-196.html

Bruce C.


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Banni,

Could the Atholl Duke be the Athel Duke of Athel Line?


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Royal Scotsman built by Harland and Wolff Belfast yard number 964 (original name Laird of Scotia) Launched 11th March 1936 delivered 29th May 1936 3244 gross tons.
Sister Royal Ulsterman yard number 963 (original name Laird of Ulster) Launched 10th March 1936 delivered 13th June 1936 3290 gross tons.

Both for Burns & Laird Lines and the original names were never offically used and changed before launch. H&W workers made a small fortune in bets on which ship was in dock behind the quayside sheds by correctly identifying the vessel before her name could be seen. Trick was Scotsman had a thistle on the masthead Ulsterman had a shamrock. The top of the mast could be seen over the shed roof and the mugs lost their money.


----------



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

What a response, thanks so far.

sebe; i would say yes, it will probably be Athel Duke, i can't find anything on my original spelling. If you can shed anymore light I would be grateful.

for your info the person that wants the info sailed on them all plus the other ones in a previous thread, he is now a traffic warden!! he retires in May so I said i would try to get the info for him.


----------



## dnobmal (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello Banni if you go to this site you will get all the info on the Athel Line was in them myself once http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/al.htm
For the Paraguay visit the Royal Mail Line site my friend was an engineer on her in the 40`s 50`s she was on the Vancouver run,I have a photo of her somewhere in my files along-side in Vancouver,which I got for him.If I can find it I will post it


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Banni,

If you go to 'search forums' at the top of the page, enter 'Athel Line' and it will come up with various previous queries on said company. There may be someone there that can be of assistance.

Happy hunting,
Sebe


----------

